# Möchte neuen Pc kaufen gut genug für wow?



## DenOne (1. Dezember 2009)

Hallo Liebe Buffed user , 
möchte mir nach Jahren endlich mal wieder gönnen ein neuen Pc zu kaufen , allerdings habe ich bedenken ob er die bedingung bei WoW.. 25er Raid´s Ulduar , Naxx Pdk und Pdok stand hält 
und wollte mich einfach mal nach euren Meinungen erkundigen ob der Pc gut ist.

Hier die Daten des Rechner´s

Prozessor: Intel Core 2 Quad Q8300 (2,5Ghz)

Arbeitsspeicher: 4.096 MB DDR2-RAM

Festplatte: 1 TB (1.000 G S-ATA 

Grafikkarte: NVIDIA G210 mit 512 MB VRAM

meine bedenken Liegen nun am Prozessor und an der Grafikkarte .. was meint ihr ist der PC gut für WoW?


----------



## xxhajoxx (1. Dezember 2009)

das reicht aufjedenfall


----------



## real pwnedge (1. Dezember 2009)

hmm also die grafikkarte könnte ich jetzt auch nicht sofort einordnen, in welche leistungsklasse etc... aber vom rest her sollte es eigentlich kein problem sein!


----------



## Nebola (1. Dezember 2009)

Hab mal reported 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Star123 (1. Dezember 2009)

Also für WoW reicht er locker, aber wie schon gesagt, die Grafikkarte hat VRAM, d.h er nimmt sich den Arbeitsspeicher von Ram. Und so schnell sollte diese nicht sein. Nimm einen mit einer schnelleren Karte, dann hast du mehr davon.


----------



## Thunderphönix (1. Dezember 2009)

darf ich raten das ist wieder so ein ''billiger'' fertig rechner

also der prozessor geht ja noch,aber die graka ist wirklich net mehr das neueste,das nächste wäre das netzteil,bei fertig rechner wird oft das netzteil net genannt,wobei das aber eines der wichtigsten dinge ist,denn wenn das nen deffekt hat,kann es das ganze system zerstören


----------



## nosmoke (1. Dezember 2009)

der speicher sollte ca 200gb sein  mehr brauchst du nicht ... angabe auch nicht wichtig, dafür gibts externe platten     

schreib ma deine preiskategorie hin, da ich vor 2 jahren schon nen quadcore  2.44ghz/core| 4gb ram   für 700Euro gekauft hab   

btw  richte doch deinen pc für ein leistungsstärkeres spiel als wow aus ... wow packen praktisch jede rechner ...


----------



## DenOne (1. Dezember 2009)

Thunderphönix schrieb:


> darf ich raten das ist wieder so ein ''billiger'' fertig rechner
> 
> also der prozessor geht ja noch,aber die graka ist wirklich net mehr das neueste,das nächste wäre das netzteil,bei fertig rechner wird oft das netzteil net genannt,wobei das aber eines der wichtigsten dinge ist,denn wenn das nen deffekt hat,kann es das ganze system zerstören




also wie soll ich das nehmen ?.. reicht der Pc.. jetzt ?
hab auch nicht soviel geld übrig ?
oder stell mir doch mal nen rechner vor von mir aus im i.net ^^..
soll ja auch nicht die beste grafikkarte sein ^^


----------



## Raema (1. Dezember 2009)

Mal kurz gegoogelt:

http://www.pcgameshardware.de/aid,694172/G...afikkarte/Test/

Ein Test der Grafikkarte, welche bei Spielen wie CoD:MW nur 20 fps schafft. Auch bei dem doch ziemlich alten Half-Life 2 kommt die Graka kaum über die 20 fps hinaus.
Zitat PCG Hardware:


> Der nicht primär für den Spiele-Einsatz konzipierte Chip mit einer Rechenleistung auf dem Niveau aktueller integrierter Grafikeinheiten, kann nur bedingt überzeugen. Von der Spieleleistung durfte man angesichts der Spezifikationen und der Positionierung nicht viel erwarten.



Wie Star123 schon sagte hat die Grafikkarte nur VRam, also Arbeitsspeicher, den sie sich mit dem Prozessor teilen muss.
Der PC ist alles in allem nicht schlecht, ich würde jedoch vielleicht noch für 80-100€ eine neue Grafikkarte kaufen, dann solltest du vorerst keine Probleme damit haben.

Edit:
Bei One gibt es ganz anständige PC's, auch in einem ganz angenehmen Preisrahmen. Ab 499 Euro bekommst du z.B. schon den PC:
http://www.one.de/shop/product_info.php?cP...roducts_id=3506


----------



## Thunderphönix (1. Dezember 2009)

wäre gut zu wissen was du maximal fürn rechner ausgeben möchtest


----------



## DenOne (1. Dezember 2009)

Preisklasse liegt bei höchstens 500-allerhöchstens 600^^


----------



## Thunderphönix (1. Dezember 2009)

um das budget bekommste nen besseres system,ich stell mal eines zusammen
brauchste betriebssystem,gehäuse usw?


----------



## DenOne (1. Dezember 2009)

Thunderphönix schrieb:


> um das budget bekommste nen besseres system,ich stell mal eines zusammen




ok danke dir thunderphönix ^^
was meint ihr denn was sollte ne gute grafikkarte sein?


----------



## nosmoke (1. Dezember 2009)

k  da bekommst du besseres ^^


----------



## ProtKenny (1. Dezember 2009)

http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showtopic=129087

*hust*


----------



## Boddakiller (1. Dezember 2009)

HOl dir ne GTX 260 die gibts recht billig ubd kansnt alles wunderbar spielen crysis auf max =) und bist unter 150 € locker dabei für ne overclocked


----------



## teka1993 (1. Dezember 2009)

Die GT220 ist eine Officekarte. Ob WoW damit geht, weiß ich nicht aber bei Spielen wie Crysis oda ähnlichem gehts den Fluss abwärts ^^. Schau doch mal die PC-Zusammenstellung von painschke an, da findesde sicher was für deinen Geldbeutel, kann man guten gewissens weiterempfehle


----------



## Raema (1. Dezember 2009)

Siehe mein Post oben î



Raema schrieb:


> Bei One gibt es ganz anständige PC's, auch in einem ganz angenehmen Preisrahmen. Ab 499 Euro bekommst du z.B. schon den PC:
> http://www.one.de/shop/product_info.php?cP...roducts_id=3506



für 499 Euro gibt es beispielsweise diesen PC:

- Intel® Core™2 Quad Prozessor Q8400 (4x 2.66GHz)
- 4096MB DDR2 Speicher Dual Channel 800MHz (PC2-6400)
- 750GB Festplatte SATA
- 20x DVD Double Layer Brenner
- 512MB NVIDIA® GeForce™ 9600GT PCI-E
- 4CoreN73PV-HD720p R1 Mainboard

Die GeForce 9600GT habe ich selbst als Mobile Version in meinem Notebook das ich zum spielen nutze. Und ja, ich kann sogar spiele wie Call of Duty: MW2 auf fast max details ruckelfrei spielen. Kann die Grafikkarte nur empfehlen, und wirklich teuer falls du die einzeln kaufen solltest ist die auch nichtmehr.


----------



## DenOne (1. Dezember 2009)

Raema schrieb:


> Siehe mein Post oben î
> 
> 
> 
> ...




hmm.. ok hab mir angeschaut.. ist das auf one.de sicher also sind die seriös kaufe ungern übers i.net und kann man auch raten zahlung machen ;D?


----------



## DenOne (1. Dezember 2009)

Die GeForce 9600GT habe ich selbst als Mobile Version in meinem Notebook das ich zum spielen nutze. Und ja, ich kann sogar spiele wie Call of Duty: MW2 auf fast max details ruckelfrei spielen. Kann die Grafikkarte nur empfehlen, und wirklich teuer falls du die einzeln kaufen solltest ist die auch nichtmehr.
[/quote]

Raema ?.. kannst du auch in dalaran und in 25er Raids ruckelfrei (lagg) Frei spielen?


----------



## EspCap (1. Dezember 2009)

ProtKenny schrieb:


> http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showtopic=129087
> 
> *hust*


Ja, bitte warte bis der Thread ins Technikforum verschoben wurde (Nebola hat ja schon reported), Hardwareberatung im WoW-Forum hat noch nie zu was sinnvollem geführt... und so sieht es aktuell auch hier aus.
Schau dir die Rechner aus dem Sticky an, die sind ihr Geld definitiv wert und haben alle die bestmögliche Gamingpower für das jeweilige Budget.

Eine 9600GT ist heute absolut nicht mehr zeitgemäß und reine Geldverschwendung, so auch mit den meissten anderen Teilen die hier gepostet wurden.


----------



## Thunderphönix (1. Dezember 2009)

So hier mein Vorschlag:

Festplatte:Samsung SpinPoint F3 500GB, SATA II (HD502HJ) = 41,75 &#8364;

Arbeitsspeicher:4096MB-KIT A-DATA PC6400/800,CL 5 = 75,37 &#8364;

Grafikkarte:XFX HD 4890 850M 1GB DDR5 DUAL DVI TV = 152,46 &#8364;

Netzteil:Corsair VX450W 450 Watt = 54,43 &#8364;

Gehäuse:Xigmatek Midgard, ATX, ohne Netzteil, schwarz = 59,47 &#8364;

Motherboard:Gigabyte GA-MA770-UD3, AMD 770, ATX = 56,02 &#8364;

Prozessor: AMD Phenom II X4 955 Black Edition Box, Sockel AM3 = 129,81 &#8364;

Laufwerk: LG GH22LS50 Retail = 28,85 &#8364;

Summe: *598,16 &#8364;*

Bei dem Rechner hast eine Top Grafikkarte und einen Top Prozessor drinnen,außerdem ist das Netzteil keine noname Ware
Allerdings ist da das Betriebssystem nicht inbegriffen,und da müsste man eventuell bei der Grafikkarte abstriche machen,die du allerdings dann jederzeit aufrüsten kannst.
Der Vorteil von einer HD 5770 ist das dass es direct x11 unterstützt(für wow braucht man bei weitem net direct x11),das wars auch schon,es hat längst net so eine power wie die hd 4890,erst die hd 5850 ist um einiges besser.
btw für 10 Euro mehr bekommste die  Club3D HD4890 Superclocked Edition, 1GB, ATI Radeon HD4890, PCI-Express


----------



## Raema (1. Dezember 2009)

Naja also die standardlags in dalaran hab ich natürlich auch =). 
Aber selbst wenn alles auf Max ist (außer den Schatten, weil die einfach zu viel leistung fressen) kann ich eigentlich in ganz northrend mit rund 40 Bildern pro Sekunde rumlaufen. In Dalaran sinkt das dann jedoch ein wenig ab auf 15-20, was aber immernoch akzeptabel ist (und was ich einfach auf mein notebook schiebe das nen schlechteren prozessor und die mobile grafikkarte hat). 
In Raids hatte ich nur äußerst selten unter 10 fps. Ab und an hat man schon mal ein ruckeln, aber das hält sich in Grenzen. Alles in allem hatte ich nie Frustmomente ala disconnect wegen zu starkem Ruckeln oder ähnliches.

Wie gesagt, ich kann die Grafikkarte wirklich nur empfehlen. Außerdem ist sie soweit ich weiß immernoch Preis/Leistungs-Sieger unter den Grafikkarten.

Grüße


----------



## EspCap (1. Dezember 2009)

Ok, das ist ein ganz vernünftiger Vorschlag - ich würde allerdings die 4980 durch eine 5770 ersetzten, DX11 schadet nicht - auch wenn WoW es nicht benutzt.


> Also für WoW reicht er locker, aber wie schon gesagt, die Grafikkarte hat VRAM, d.h er nimmt sich den Arbeitsspeicher von Ram.


Wenn die Graka dezidierten VRAM hat muss sie eben nichts vom Arbeitsspeicher nehmen, das wäre nur bei Shared Memory der Fall....ändert aber auch nichts daran dass eine G210 Ramsch ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




> Wie gesagt, ich kann die Grafikkarte wirklich nur empfehlen. Außerdem ist sie soweit ich weiß immernoch Preis/Leistungs-Sieger unter den Grafikkarten.


Weit gefehlt...


----------



## DenOne (1. Dezember 2009)

Thunderphönix schrieb:


> So hier mein Vorschlag:
> 
> Festplatte:Samsung SpinPoint F3 500GB, SATA II (HD502HJ) = 41,75 €
> 
> ...




ja dann danke ich dir .. erstmal
aber der rechner den ich gepostet hab ist doch auch ok ? oder ..
was meinste ist die grafikkarte bei den richtig schlecht ?
oder meinste damit kann ich wow spielen ?..
oder welche grafikkarte sollte ich in den rechner vllt nachträglich einbauen


----------



## teka1993 (1. Dezember 2009)

EspCap schrieb:


> Eine 9600GT ist heute absolut nicht mehr zeitgemäß und reine Geldverschwendung, so auch mit den meissten anderen Teilen die hier gepostet wurden.


Also sry, aber ich hab ne 9600GT in meínem PC und kann auch aktuelle Spiele wie Crysis (auf mittel) spielen, ohne Ruckler ^^Also sie ist nicht die Überkarte für Highend Rechner, aber für kleine Schülergeldbeutel sicher ne Lösung...es gibt immer was bessers, man muss auch mal Preis/Leistunsgverhältnis begutachten


----------



## Thunderphönix (1. Dezember 2009)

naja die grafikkarte die du gepostet hast ist cirka 30-35 euro wert,also wirklich billiger ramsch,also ich glaub net das du damit viel in 25iger inis machen kannst,da wirste so fps von 10-20 haben,natürlich musste alles auf low schalten
und nachrüsten,glaub net das dass sogut geht bei dem mainboard
aja vergesst bitte im moment grafikkarten wie gts 260,gtx 260,radeon 9600 gt und wie sie alle heißen,da passt im moment das preisleistungs verhältnis überhaupt net,außerdem versucht nvidia die leute damit zu verwirren das sie die grafikkarten andauernd umbennen

Hier ein Beispiel wie die da vorgehen:



> 9300 GS ist nichts anderes als die alte 8400 GS... zumindest zum Teil. Die 8400 GS kam zum Anfang ihrer Laufbahn mit dem G86 bestückt auf den Markt. Irgendwann wurde still, heimlich und leise auf den G98 umgestellt, der nun seinerseits in unveränderter Konfiguration die 9300 GS befeuert.
> 
> GT100 ist ein alter Bekannter namens 9400 GT. Den Chip (G96) bekommt man nach dem Zufallsprinzip entweder in 65 oder 55nm.
> 
> ...


----------



## DenOne (1. Dezember 2009)

teka1993 schrieb:


> Also sry, aber ich hab ne 9600GT in meínem PC und kann auch aktuelle Spiele wie Crysis (auf mittel) spielen, ohne Ruckler ^^Also sie ist nicht die Überkarte für Highend Rechner, aber für kleine Schülergeldbeutel sicher ne Lösung...es gibt immer was bessers, man muss auch mal Preis/Leistunsgverhältnis begutachten




möchte nen normalen rechner.. also wo ich ohne ruckler wow auf max details spielen kann auser die schatten halt ^^..
da kam mir der im betracht .. ^^
hmm.. was meint ihr denn wegen grafikkarte.. ^^?
welche sollte ich mir denn kaufen die auch noch gut ist ?..


----------



## teka1993 (1. Dezember 2009)

DenOne schrieb:


> ja dann danke ich dir .. erstmal
> aber der rechner den ich gepostet hab ist doch auch ok ? oder ..
> was meinste ist die grafikkarte bei den richtig schlecht ?
> oder meinste damit kann ich wow spielen ?..
> oder welche grafikkarte sollte ich in den rechner vllt nachträglich einbauen


Diese Grafikkarte kannste leider in die Tonne klopfen ^^ Also ich hab mit meiner 9600 GT gute Erfahrung, ne 9800 GTX wär natürlich noch besser 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Auch wenns nur WoW, die GraKa schaffts nicht ^^


----------



## DenOne (1. Dezember 2009)

Thunderphönix schrieb:


> naja die grafikkarte die du gepostet hast ist cirka 30-35 euro wert,also wirklich billiger ramsch,also ich glaub net das du damit viel in 25iger inis machen kannst,da wirste so fps von 10-20 haben,natürlich musste alles auf low schalten
> und nachrüsten,glaub net das dass sogut geht bei dem mainboard



also denkste rundum ist der pc nicht gut ?..^^
das ist natülich schon wieder kacke -.-
hmm.. kannste mir vllt bei www.one.de ^^
nen guten rechner zeigen der vllt bei 500 euro liegt der ne gute graka .. und alles weitere hat .. das ich 25 iger innis bei mindestens 25 fps -40 fps liege also nen guten rechner wo ich wow sehr gut mit spielen kann ?


----------



## EspCap (1. Dezember 2009)

teka1993 schrieb:


> Also sry, aber ich hab ne 9600GT in meínem PC und kann auch aktuelle Spiele wie Crysis (auf mittel) spielen, ohne Ruckler ^^Also sie ist nicht die Überkarte für Highend Rechner, aber für kleine Schülergeldbeutel sicher ne Lösung...es gibt immer was bessers, man muss auch mal Preis/Leistunsgverhältnis begutachten


Schön, ich hab auch eine 8800GT und kann damit alles spielen. Empfehlen würde ich die aber trotzdem keinem, weil sie, genau wie die 9600GT einfach heutzutage kein gutes P/L-Verhältniss mehr hat.
Eine 9600GT kostet ca. 70 Euro. Für ca. 30 Euro mehr gibt es eine HD4870 und damit ein vielfaches an Leistung... wer da keine 30 Euro mehr ausgibt ist selber schuld.


----------



## Raema (1. Dezember 2009)

EspCap schrieb:


> Weit gefehlt...



Meine Aussage ich könnte die Graka empfehlen bezog sich auf die 9600GT. Ich beziehe mich hier auf meine eigene Erfahrung mit der Grafikkarte, da ich sie selbst seit nem Jahr nutze und auch aktuelle Spiele damit ohne Probleme spielbar sind. 
 Dass die G210 fürs Spielen absoluter Schrott ist, dagegen sage ich nix =).

Zu deiner Aussage bezüglich Preis/Leistung:

Stand 19.11.09



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## teka1993 (1. Dezember 2009)

DenOne schrieb:


> also denkste rundum ist der pc nicht gut ?..^^
> das ist natülich schon wieder kacke -.-
> hmm.. kannste mir vllt bei www.one.de ^^
> nen guten rechner zeigen der vllt bei 500 euro liegt der ne gute graka .. und alles weitere hat .. das ich 25 iger innis bei mindestens 25 fps -40 fps liege also nen guten rechner wo ich wow sehr gut mit spielen kann ?


CPU : AMD Athlon II X2 250

Festplatte : Samsung SpinPoint F3 500GB

Gehäuse : Xigmatek Asgard

Netzteil : Xigmatek GoGreen 500W

Laufwerk : LG GH22LS50

Mainboard : Gigabyte GA-MA770-UD3

Grafikkarte : HD5770

RAM : 4GB G-Skill DDR2 800MHz

Das ist Painschkes Zusammenstellung. Kostet 450 €, kannste dann sogar noch nBetriebssystem dazu kaufen


----------



## PiaMarie (1. Dezember 2009)

http://www.one.de/shop/product_info.php?cP...roducts_id=3708


----------



## Thunderphönix (1. Dezember 2009)

@PiaMarie was willst du uns mit dem überteuerten dreck beweisen?
finger weg von fertig rechner!


----------



## teka1993 (1. Dezember 2009)

PiaMarie schrieb:


> http://www.one.de/shop/product_info.php?cP...roducts_id=3708


Epic Fail, unnötig, kindisch und nicht mal der Beste den sie haben ^^


----------



## EspCap (1. Dezember 2009)

Raema schrieb:


> Meine Aussage ich könnte die Graka empfehlen bezog sich auf die 9600GT. Ich beziehe mich hier auf meine eigene Erfahrung mit der Grafikkarte, da ich sie selbst seit nem Jahr nutze und auch aktuelle Spiele damit ohne Probleme spielbar sind.
> Dass die G210 fürs Spielen absoluter Schrott ist, dagegen sage ich nix =).
> 
> Zu deiner Aussage bezüglich Preis/Leistung:
> ...


Effizienzgurus, hmh, alles klar. Mein eigener Effizienzguru sagt mir aber dass eine HD4870 für ca. 30 Euro mehr, die ein vielfaches der Leistung einer 9600GT hat deutlich P/L-Effizienter ist...
Dennoch würde ich keine HD4870 kaufen, bei dem Budget dass der TE hat. Die Zusammenstellung von Thunderphönix bzw. eine aus dem Sticky kannst du ohne bedenken kaufen, ob du DX11 willst und dafür ein bisschen Leistung einbüst oder nicht musst du selber entscheiden.


----------



## Krakauer (1. Dezember 2009)

Ich öffnen mal keinen neuen Thread... 

will mir in der nächsten Zeit das kaufen

http://www.bilderhoster.net/img.php?id=73961gjh.jpg

reicht es für WoW auf vollen Einstellungen? Sorry das ich frage aber ich spiele zurzeit auf edn niedrigsten und komme immer noch nicht

durch Dalaran. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DenOne (1. Dezember 2009)

dankeschoen ..
sagte aber das mein preis bei 500 euro liegt.. ^^
und was habt ihr für erfahrungen mit der Gt220 von nvidia ?.. mit Hdmi ? 1024 mb ?.. ist die gut ?


----------



## Nebola (1. Dezember 2009)

EspCap schrieb:


> Ja, bitte warte bis der Thread ins Technikforum verschoben wurde (Nebola hat ja schon reported), Hardwareberatung im WoW-Forum hat noch nie zu was sinnvollem geführt...


Jo deswegen habe ich reported, ich weiß wies hier endet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





PiaMarie schrieb:


> http://www.one.de/shop/product_info.php?cP...roducts_id=3708






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## teka1993 (1. Dezember 2009)

Krakauer schrieb:


> Ich öffnen mal keinen neuen Thread...
> 
> will mir in der nächsten Zeit das kaufen
> 
> ...


Es reicht aber für das Geld bekommste auch noch was besseres schätz ich mal ^^


----------



## PiaMarie (1. Dezember 2009)

teka1993 schrieb:


> Epic Fail, unnötig, kindisch und nicht mal der Beste den sie haben ^^





Bitte... ??? Epic Fail..mhhh  499 wollte der doch net mehr ausgeben

mhhhh mhhh


----------



## EspCap (1. Dezember 2009)

Nebola92 schrieb:


> Jo deswegen habe ich reported, ich weiß wies hier endet
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Japp... das ist immer ein Kampf hier die Leute davon abzuhalten irgendwelchen Fertig-Ramsch zu kaufen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


@Pia, nicht nur wegen dem Preis ist das keine gute Idee... wer einen Fertigrechner bei One kauft ist wirklich selbst schuld.


----------



## teka1993 (1. Dezember 2009)

PiaMarie schrieb:


> Bitte... ??? Epic Fail..mhhh  499 wollte der doch net mehr ausgeben
> 
> mhhhh mhhh


Dein PC kostet 2000 noch was, er wollte um die 500 ausgeben.


----------



## Thunderphönix (1. Dezember 2009)

> ZITAT(Krakauer @ 1.12.2009, 21:34) *
> Ich öffnen mal keinen neuen Thread...
> 
> will mir in der nächsten Zeit das kaufen
> ...



passt so allerdings ram und mainboard bissel teuer..


----------



## KnuP (1. Dezember 2009)

Also da ich grade auch nach nem neun rechner gucke kann ich dir nur cxtreme.de empfehlen ich habe da selbst noch NICHT bestellt aber zum gucken is es ganz gut was auch vll intrasant sien kan sie die aufrüst sets, wenn du noch nen alten rechner hast wobei auch da meist noch ne graka fehlt aber wenn du dir so was für 200-230 holst und 150 für ne graka ausgibst biste immer ncoh unter deinem maximal und für 200 eureo bekommste da auch schon nen matherbord mit 4 gb arbeitsspeicher und nem ordentlichem prozessor.


ansonsten http://www.videocardbenchmark.net/gpu_list.php auf der seite gucke ich immer wegen groben werten (für graka und prozessor) 

Hoffe man kanns lesen 
und verlass dich bitte nicht nur auf mich ich bin auch nicht der ultra pro soll nur anregungen geben


----------



## DenOne (1. Dezember 2009)

also könnt ihr mir sagen welche grafikkarten ihr mir entfehlen würdet ?


----------



## PiaMarie (1. Dezember 2009)

teka1993 schrieb:


> Dein PC kostet 2000 noch was, er wollte um die 500 ausgeben.




Misst, da hab ich den falschen link kopiert. Hab noch bissl geschnüfelt auf der Seite....


----------



## Thunderphönix (1. Dezember 2009)

PiaMarie schrieb:


> Misst, da hab ich den falschen link kopiert. Hab noch bissl geschnüfelt auf der Seite....



Kannst du auch mal was sinnvolles zu dem Thread beitragen?wennst spammen willst mach das bitte wo anders


----------



## Matte (1. Dezember 2009)

Wieviel willst du denn ausgeben?

Hier die Daten des Rechner´s

Prozessor: Intel Core 2 Quad Q8300 (2,5Ghz) veralteter Quad für WoW wirds reichen nur Preis-Leistungsmässig gibt es bessere, die I3 und I5 von Pentium sind gute Einstiegs-CPU´s, vom Stromverbrauch und Performance kann AMD momentan leider nicht mithalten)
Arbeitsspeicher: 4.096 MB DDR2-RAM ( würde für neue Systeme grundsätzlich 8 gb Ram Empfehlen)
Grafikkarte: NVIDIA G210 mit 512 MB VRAM (ist eine Office-Grafikkarte, zum Spielen kaum geeignet wenn du nicht 1 Jahr später wieder aufrüsten willst gönne dir was Besseres, du brauchst min. eine Geforce 250 GTS oder ATI 4770/4850)

Da Weihnachten vor der Tür steht darfst du bestimmt 100 &#8364; mehr für alles bezahlen und Geforce bringt im Frühjahr neuere Leistungsstarke Karten auf den Markt musst natürlich selber wissen was gut für dich ist.


----------



## DenOne (1. Dezember 2009)

ihr sagt mir keine fertigrechner kaufen ?.. wie soll ich mir denn sonst nen rechner kaufen ? bzw.. wo ?
soll ich i.wo in nen pc laden gehen und sagen .. jah die und die teile ?..


----------



## EspCap (1. Dezember 2009)

DenOne schrieb:


> also könnt ihr mir sagen welche grafikkarten ihr mir entfehlen würdet ?


Ok, ich sags nochmal : warte bis der Thread im Technikforum ist oder such dir einen Rechner aus dem Sticky aus, wenn dir der Preis von Thunderphönixs Zusammenstellung zu hoch ist.
Zu den Grafikkarten : bei deinem Budget dürfte eine HD4890 oder eine HD5770 das sinnvollste sein, ich würde letzteres nehmen.

Edit : Die Teile (aus dem Sticky oder aus Thunderphönixs Zusammenstellung) bestellt du am besten bei hardwareversand.de, für 20&#8364; Aufpreis wird der Rechner auch gleich zusammengebaut. Dafür musst du das hier in den Warenkorb legen : http://www3.hardwareversand.de/articledeta...46&agid=829


----------



## MikeTheBike (1. Dezember 2009)

Ich hab nen 3 jahre alten Aldi-rechner, den ich auf 4GB Hauptspeicher aufgehebelt habe. Dann hab ich ne GraKa eingebaut: hat ca 80 Euro gekostet, Anfang 2009. Schafft 1680 * 1050, WoW is eigentlich ein Oldie, das läuft auf nem aktuellen Durchschnittsrechner. Aldi-Dingens aktueller Version ist absolut oversized ....


----------



## Thunderphönix (1. Dezember 2009)

jo wenn ich bei meiner zusammenstellung den x4 durch den x2 austausche komm ich auf 522 euro,da passt dann auch das betriebssystem rein


----------



## Bobby Ross (1. Dezember 2009)

DenOne schrieb:


> ihr sagt mir keine fertigrechner kaufen ?.. wie soll ich mir denn sonst nen rechner kaufen ? bzw.. wo ?
> soll ich i.wo in nen pc laden gehen und sagen .. jah die und die teile ?..




zb bei www.hardwareversand.de 


im sticky im Hardware-Bereich werden systeme von 350 bis 850 euro angeboten ... da kannst du dir dein passendes System raussuchen , dann gehst du auf www.hardwareversand.de, suchst die Teile packsts sie in den Einkaufswagen und links an der Seite gibts bei "Service" nen Rechnerzusammenbau für 20 €uro ...

Die erledigen dann die Arbeit für dich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Leviathan666 (1. Dezember 2009)

VRAM steht tasächlich für Video RAM, nicht für Virtual RAM und auch nicht für Versatile Rambo.


----------



## DenOne (1. Dezember 2009)

Bobby schrieb:


> zb bei www.hardwareversand.de
> 
> 
> im sticky im Hardware-Bereich werden systeme von 350 bis 850 euro angeboten ... da kannst du dir dein passendes System raussuchen , dann gehst du auf www.hardwareversand.de, suchst die Teile packsts sie in den Einkaufswagen und links an der Seite gibts bei "Service" nen Rechnerzusammenbau für 20 €uro ...
> ...



ok hehe danke für eure antworten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
ich danke euch dann werd ich mal zusehen mir nen rechner zusammenzustellen ;D kann man bei denen denn auch auf ratenzahlung machen ?
wäre echt geil ^^.. dann denke ich werd ich die zusammenstellung von thunderphönix nehmen


----------



## Eveya (1. Dezember 2009)

Guck mal hier nach guck


----------



## Bobby Ross (1. Dezember 2009)

DenOne schrieb:


> ok hehe danke für eure antworten
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




yo das setup is ok, würde nur evtl ein 500 oder 550Watt netzteil nehmen , von der gleichen Marke, 450 Watt sind recht dünn für nen X4 und ne 4890er


----------



## DenOne (1. Dezember 2009)

eine frage noch thunderphönix ?
Festplatte:Samsung SpinPoint F3 500GB, SATA II (HD502HJ) = 41,75 €

Arbeitsspeicher:4096MB-KIT A-DATA PC6400/800,CL 5 = 75,37 €

Grafikkarte:XFX HD 4890 850M 1GB DDR5 DUAL DVI TV = 152,46 €

Netzteil:Corsair VX450W 450 Watt = 54,43 €

Gehäuse:Xigmatek Midgard, ATX, ohne Netzteil, schwarz = 59,47 €

Motherboard:Gigabyte GA-MA770-UD3, AMD 770, ATX = 56,02 €

Prozessor: AMD Phenom II X4 955 Black Edition Box, Sockel AM3 = 129,81 €

Laufwerk: LG GH22LS50 Retail = 28,85 €

wie viel ghz hat der und das netzteil ist gut danke danke ;D .. 
wie viel ghz hätte der rechner ?.. und dann für 600 euro ohne betriebsystem ist bisschen teuer -.- naja mal schauen
aber ich danke dir


----------



## EspCap (1. Dezember 2009)

Ich bin mal so frei und antworte : Die CPU ist ein Quadcore mit 3,2 GHz und das Netzteil sollte eigentlich reichen... ich würde aber eher ein Xigmatek GoGreen 500W nehmen, nur damit man noch etwas Platz nach oben hat.


----------



## Thunderphönix (1. Dezember 2009)

DenOne schrieb:


> eine frage noch thunderphönix ?
> Festplatte:Samsung SpinPoint F3 500GB, SATA II (HD502HJ) = 41,75 €
> 
> Arbeitsspeicher:4096MB-KIT A-DATA PC6400/800,CL 5 = 75,37 €
> ...



Das ist nen Quad-Core mit 3.2 GHz,ich kann dir allerdings noch eine günstigere zusammenstellung machen,allerdings werden dann wahrscheinlich wieder flames wegen netzteil kommen xD


----------



## Thunderphönix (1. Dezember 2009)

was das netztteil angeht würd ich doch eher BE Quiet! Pure Power 530 Watt / BQT L7 für 49,88 € nehmen


----------



## Thunderphönix (1. Dezember 2009)

//edit


----------



## Thunderphönix (1. Dezember 2009)

Neue Zusammenstellung:

*Festplatte*: Samsung SpinPoint F3 500GB, SATA II (HD502HJ) = *41,75 &#8364;*

*Arbeitsspeicher*:4096MB-KIT A-DATA PC6400/800,CL 5 = *75,37 &#8364;*

*Motherboard*: Gigabyte GA-MA770-UD3, AMD 770, ATX = *56,02 &#8364;*

*Prozessor*: AMD Athlon II X2 250 Box, Sockel AM3(Dual-Core,3,0 Ghz) = *54,44 &#8364;*

*Gehäuse*: Coolermaster Elite 330 ohne Netzteil schwarz = *29,88 &#8364;*

*Netzteil*: BE Quiet! Pure Power 530 Watt / BQT L7 = *49,88 &#8364;*

*Betriebsystem*:Microsoft Windows 7 Home Premium 64-Bit (SB-Version) =* 76,27 &#8364;*

*Service*: Rechner - Zusammenbau = *20,00 &#8364;*

*Laufwerk*: LG GH22NS50 bare schwarz = *24,25 &#8364;*

*Grafikkarte*: Club3D HD4850 HDMI 1024MB, ATI Radeon HD4850, PCI-Express = *92,12 &#8364;
*

*Summe:519,98 &#8364;*

Btw man könnte beim Netzteil noch mehr sparen,aber wie gesagt ich will mir hier die flames ersparen,wegen vorurteile


----------



## Firun (1. Dezember 2009)

/Thema verschoben


----------



## Klos1 (1. Dezember 2009)

Krakauer schrieb:


> Ich öffnen mal keinen neuen Thread...
> 
> will mir in der nächsten Zeit das kaufen
> 
> ...



Nimm da doch lieber mal ein AM3-Board mit DDR3-Speicher. Für 80-90 Euro gibts nämlich auch guten DDR3-Speicher und für ca. 110 Euro auch schöne AM3-Boards. Würde mehr Sinn machen.


----------



## Thunderphönix (2. Dezember 2009)

Nene lass das mit dem DDR3 Arbeitsspeicher und dem DDR3 Mainboard,wenn dann bringt das nur wirklich was bei dem Prozessoren i7
Du erreichst damit nur eine minimale *messbare* leistungsverbesserung,sprich du merkst selbst keinen unterschied
Ansonsten lohnen sich DDR3 im Moment net,viel Geld für nichts ausgeben...
Das ist leider bei vielen fertig Rechnern auch so,das die mit DDR3 die leute werben (blenden),aber ansonsten crap in einem Rechner verbauen.


----------



## Rethelion (2. Dezember 2009)

Thunderphönix schrieb:


> Nene lass das mit dem DDR3 Arbeitsspeicher und dem DDR3 Mainboard,wenn dann bringt das nur wirklich was bei dem Prozessoren i7
> Du erreichst damit nur eine minimale *messbare* leistungsverbesserung,sprich du merkst selbst keinen unterschied
> Ansonsten lohnen sich DDR3 im Moment net,viel Geld für nichts ausgeben...
> Das ist leider bei vielen fertig Rechnern auch so,das die mit DDR3 die leute werben (blenden),aber ansonsten crap in einem Rechner verbauen.



Naja preislich ist der Unterschied minimal, also warum soll man nicht gleich was zukunftsicheres kaufen, was man nach dem nächsten Aufrüsten noch weiterverwenden kann?
Leistungstechnisch macht es aber überhaupt keinen Unterschied ob man DDR3 oder DDR2 benutzt; und auch beim i7 mit Triplechannel bleibt das Leistungsplus gering, wenn es gut geht im einstelligen Prozenbereich.


----------



## Klos1 (2. Dezember 2009)

Thunderphönix schrieb:


> Nene lass das mit dem DDR3 Arbeitsspeicher und dem DDR3 Mainboard,wenn dann bringt das nur wirklich was bei dem Prozessoren i7
> Du erreichst damit nur eine minimale *messbare* leistungsverbesserung,sprich du merkst selbst keinen unterschied
> Ansonsten lohnen sich DDR3 im Moment net,viel Geld für nichts ausgeben...
> Das ist leider bei vielen fertig Rechnern auch so,das die mit DDR3 die leute werben (blenden),aber ansonsten crap in einem Rechner verbauen.



Du zahlst aktuell für 4 GB DDR3 Ram 80-90 Euro und für DDR PC2 8500 kommst du auch nicht unter 70-80 Euro weg. Außerdem kommt noch die Tatsache dazu, daß man ein AM3-Board später dann besser aufrüsten kann. Desweiteren steht dir nur mit AM3 der volle HTL zur Verfügung. Und das DDR3 nur bei CoreI7 was bringen soll, ist auch Schwachsinn. Es bringt dir da genauso viel oder wenig wie bei AMD auch.


----------



## Kritze (3. Dezember 2009)

Mein Gott, kauf dir einfach ein aktuellen PC und WoW wird darauf schon funktionieren, so ein Derbes FPS Spiel ist WoW auch nicht, versteh nicht das ständig solche unnötigen Threads eröffnet werden.

Ist ja wie:

Will zsnes auf meinem PC installieren um Super Mario Bros. spielen zu können, reicht der PC dafür?
Prozessor: Intel Core 2 Quad Q8300 (2,5Ghz)

Arbeitsspeicher: 4.096 MB DDR2-RAM

Festplatte: 1 TB (1.000 G S-ATA 

Grafikkarte: NVIDIA G210 mit 512 MB VRAM


----------



## Vaishyana (3. Dezember 2009)

Kritze schrieb:


> Mein Gott, kauf dir einfach ein aktuellen PC und WoW wird darauf schon funktionieren, so ein Derbes FPS Spiel ist WoW auch nicht, versteh nicht das ständig solche unnötigen Threads eröffnet werden.
> 
> Ist ja wie:
> 
> ...



Warum sollte er das tun, wenn er für das gleiche Geld bessere Leistung bekommt? Wenn du so viel Geld hast, bitteschön. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit: Ich weiß nicht wer es geschrieben hat, aber WoW ist wie ich finde eines der FPS lastigsten Spiele - zumindest bei dieser kitschigen Engine. Blizzard hat da ziemlich viel verhauen.


----------



## EspCap (3. Dezember 2009)

> versteh nicht das ständig solche unnötigen Threads eröffnet werden.


Und ich verstehe nicht dass ständig solche unnötigen Kommentare gepostet werden...
Wenn du gerne mehr Geld für weniger ausgibst ist das deine Sache, andere müssen das deswegen noch lange nicht auch so machen.


> Edit: Ich weiß nicht wer es geschrieben hat, aber WoW ist wie ich finde eines der FPS lastigsten Spiele - zumindest bei dieser kitschigen Engine. Blizzard hat da ziemlich viel verhauen.


Stimme ich absolut zu, kein anderes Spiel schafft bei mir so wenig FPS wie WoW in Dalaran.


----------

